# flaggin geese



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, i am new to waterfowl hunting. this is my first year doing it and i went out opening morning and got three. i have been reading a lot of forums and hunting tips and have seen alot about flaggin geese. i was just wondering if it really does work as good as they say?? is there any other tips that would be good for a beginner.

thanks


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

flagging is a definate must. the geese see the flapping of the flag well before they hear you. that flapping represents a goose landing, wich in turn adds motion.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

Flagging, calling, and scouting the three very important things in canada goose hunting


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Great White Hunter 3-

You must have a great shot if you got three your first wknd of ever waterfowling hunting, I live only 10 miles away from u thats sweet!! Well ne wayz i think flaggin works great, I usually use some when I go goose hunting, bought i just bought some cheap ones offa ebay!

Over and Out
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea flaging is a very good way to get the geese to come and look at your spread. 
my favorite way to flag is to have 2 going one that is on a short stick and one that is on a 9+ long pole. use the long pole when birds are far and use short stick when birds are geting closer both work entire time but 2 diff length flags look like 2 dif birds landing. plus longer one can be seen much farther away.

flags are cheep easy way to get birds to come.

just my 2 cents
tom


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

does anyone have any homemade flag ideas? i think it is a waste of money to have to buy them in stores. i also heard of ppl using black balloons and puttin them in the decoy spread.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i know one guy i hunted with new how to sew and sewed up his flags worked good, just have to find right kind a metal rod to put and "wind bones" to hold the flag out.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

an all black t shirt cut out to look like a flag on a pole will work but for all that trouble you could just go buy one for like $12


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

if you count the cost of the shirt, the metal poles, and the spray paint it would be just as cheap to buy one


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

true but its a good feeling to have success with homemade products


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

Well i just found an old blag shirt that didn't fit me ne more, and i looked in my Cabelas Catalog and copied two diffrent patters from there. Does the size of it matter cause my wingspan is prolly 35 inches, and lenght is prolly 25 inches. The i put it on a pole and when i wave it it doesn't really spread out, so u can;t really see the shape of the bird, does that matter or not?

Over and Out
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I've made plenty of our flags, but also just ordered some from Cabela's today. Everything said is true, you can make your own if you don't mind the trouble. And you can buy them and not feel like you wasted money. We go to Home Depot or such and buy those orange fiberglass rods they use to mark walkways and driveways. Camo it up w/ cloth camo tape. Wood dowel will also work, but they break when you step on them.  Also buy some of the biggest cable ties, I think they're 18". Clamp those down as tight as you can on the rod. Then buy some black rip-stop material at Wally World or local fabric shop. Cut out to shape of goose wings over the frame. You can sew them if you want, or just fold over and glue them, which is a LOT easier. You have to anchor the tail section to the rod, which you can do lots of ways, including small cable ties. From there, just experiment. Like sometimes we'll use smaller cable ties to flare the tail section out. The nice thing about the 18" cable ties is that they'll flap. We also sometimes will buy and use a little white for the tail patch, again, just glue it on there. They'll mostly last a season. I agree, its always more fun to kill geese over your own creation.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info

Ne one else got ne tips on making homemade flags or nething like that

Over and Out
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was in Wisconsin yesterday shooting honkers. I can honestly say we would not have filled our limits if we did not have a flag around. I never leave home with out it and spares as well.


----------



## Warrior01 (Sep 18, 2006)

I made a couple out of the smallest PVC pipe you can find 1/2in I think. Then make the handle whatever lenght you need, then put a T on the top of the handle, then 2 more pieces of pipe to go into the T to make the wings. I then used the small black zip ties and just secured the fabric to the pipes. For the tail I actually used a small hose clamp to keep the body tight on the handle by your hand for the tail. The nice thing with this is you can pull the wings out of the T and fold it up like a store bought one.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

The flag is huge, I'd rather forget my calls than my flags.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a goose calling video -Honker Talk with Shawn Stahl
on here it shows them flaggin with a square piece of black fabric on a pole. does it have to be shaped like a goose to be effective???just wondering cuz i tried making my own that looks like a goose and didnt stay together very good. a square piece would be very easy to make.


----------



## redfeathers (Oct 16, 2006)

ALWAYS FLAG ! I have pulled in groups from way out with mine, it is unreal. One time I forgot my flag and waved an old AC/DC shirt I found in my trunk! We limited out thanks to back in black! We picked up a Goose kite this year and can't wait to see how it works. IL season opens this weekend and we are fat with honkers in the Northern zone.

It's all about the Red Feathers !


----------

